# Upgrade Your Account and Gain MANY Benefits!



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2005)

Please support this site and board, remember it is free to be here, but not free for me to run it! 

*Click here* to learn more.

*Elite Member*


You get a 20% discount on all of IronMag Labs products!
You get a 20% discount on all of IronMag Research Chems!
Access to download over 30 Bodybuilding & Anabolic Steroid ebooks (a $1500 Value!).
Access to the Elite Anabolic Zone forum where you can obtain expert advice and info that is not available to regular members.
May send Private Messages & Emails to other members (regular members must have 50 posts first)
Ability to have an Avatar of 150x150 pixels (as well as animated).
May have banners, images, links and additional lines in your signature.
Priority answers to your questions in our bodybuilding & fitness forums.
Can store UNLIMITED Private Messages (regular members can only store 500 total).
A special status title under your avatar that will be visible to all board members.
Access to view "Who's Online" which displays exactly what others are doing on the board.
Ability to have your username changed once every 90 days.
A sense of pride being an Elite Member at IronMag.
*And many more perks!*


----------



## tryintogetbig (Mar 20, 2005)

Robert, i must comend you on what a great job you have done. I know it must have taken a lot of time, effort, and cash to make this site work. I have gathered tons of information, and it has definetly helped my training progress.

YOU THA MAN PRINCE


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

I was long over due.  Thanks for the reminder.  I need a reminder to do my state taxes now


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 20, 2005)

It's worth the money.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, that was fast!  Thanks roberto


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2005)

I had to pay 18!


----------



## Stu (Mar 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I had to pay 18!


 The elite membership price fell when john h. became a member of the board


----------



## seven11 (Mar 20, 2005)

your rich anyways so stop crying


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> your rich anyways so stop crying



not really, but using that logic...Bill Gates is the richest man in the world but he does not give away Windows OS.


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2005)

If I give you another $15 can I be a moderator?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 26, 2005)

there was more incentive when there was a porn section dammit!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 7, 2005)

O.K $20 dollars, can I be a mod?


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2005)

Bump up the avatar space to 175x175.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not really, but using that logic...Bill Gates is the richest man in the world but he does not give away Windows OS.


I've heard rumors...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 7, 2005)

I was an elite member.  I guess that goes void after a while...  

Oh, well.  Money coming your way Robert!


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whore!


 Upgrade your account please!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

No shit.. 3k posts and you havent upgraded?  Dont be a cheap piece of shit man.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 16, 2005)

some one tell my why we should pay for the site when its free?  Not to sound like a total dick.... but if Robert can't make his money selling ad space and other sources,...well that's not our problem.


what do we get extra for paying?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> some one tell my why we should pay for the site when its free?  Not to sound like a total dick.... but if Robert can't make his money selling ad space and other sources,...well that's not our problem.
> 
> what do we get extra for paying?



don't pay then, some people are the type that take everything they can get for free in life, and others like to give back, we see which type you are.

however, you do get 26 ebooks.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

I just look at it like an education.  What I've taken from IM has saved me hundreds in book costs, along with personal training costs.  So a small donation back to the site is a gesture of gratitude IMO


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 22, 2005)

when i get the money ill join as an elite member. so in a few weeks


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just look at it like an education.  What I've taken from IM has saved me hundreds in book costs, along with personal training costs.  So a small donation back to the site is a gesture of gratitude IMO




good point man.. its not even like its that much.. its 15 dollars..


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2005)

I've learned a ton around here, and I really believe I would not have had the success I've had without this community.  $15 is a small price to pay for all that.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 11, 2006)

As soon as this site has a girly forum, I will sign up to be a elite member


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Please support this site and board, remember it is free to be here, but not free for me to run it!
> 
> It is a small one time fee of $14.95 to be an elite member and there are several benefts: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/elite_member.php


Done!


----------



## topolo (Apr 23, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> As soon as this site has a girly forum, I will sign up to be a elite member



Why? You like little boys.
I bet Rob would let you pay in pesos.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2006)

I felt it was well worth it.  The e-books were worth the cost alone, not even including the information that I have learned here and the resources that I have been directed too which has saved me a lot of research time.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> some one tell my why we should pay for the site when its free?  Not to sound like a total dick.... but if Robert can't make his money selling ad space and other sources,...well that's not our problem.
> 
> 
> what do we get extra for paying?


Typical Republican


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 24, 2006)

does kefe get a student discount???????/


----------



## Decker (Apr 24, 2006)

I frequented this site many times in 2004 before I joined in 2005.  I felt $15 wasn't too much to ask for the fun that I had.  Some of you may be at a point in life where $15 is just not workable.  Lord knows that's understandable in today's prevailing economic conditions.  But if you can spare it, pay it.  This forum is worthwhile.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2006)

*New benefits added for Elite Members...check it out: *www.ironmagazineforums.com/elite_member.php


----------



## KelJu (Apr 27, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> some one tell my why we should pay for the site when its free?  Not to sound like a total dick.... but if Robert can't make his money selling ad space and other sources,...well that's not our problem.
> 
> 
> what do we get extra for paying?



Ask not what your forum can do for you, but what you can do for your forum!


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2006)

Allow Basic BBCode Yes
Allow Color BBCode No
Allow Size BBCode No
Allow Font BBCode No
Allow Alignment BBCode No
Allow List BBCode No
Allow Code BBCode No
Allow PHP BBCode No
Allow HTML BBCode No
Allow Quote BBCode Yes
Allow HTML No
Allow Smilies Yes
Allow  Code No
[B]Can Upload Images for Signature No[/B]
Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature No

:rolleyes:


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2006)

actually its this one > Allow


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2006)

Allow Basic BBCode Yes

Allow Color BBCode No

Allow Size BBCode No

Allow Font BBCode No

Allow Alignment BBCode No

Allow List BBCode No

Allow Code BBCode No

Allow PHP BBCode No

Allow HTML BBCode No

Allow Quote BBCode Yes

Allow HTML No

Allow Smilies Yes

*Allow  Code No[/B]

Can Upload Images for Signature No

Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature No

:rolleyes:*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2006)

upgrade to Elite and you can have the image in your sig.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Typical Republican


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> upgrade to Elite and you can have the image in your sig.






 hmmmm....


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> hmmmm....


And an animated avatar  So you can mess with people like mine


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> And an animated avatar So you can mess with people like mine


Maybe we would finally see her fonts.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 5, 2006)

maniclion said:


> And an animated avatar  So you can mess with people like mine



Don't need an elite membership to have an animated avatar.

However, I think that members who have been here at least 4 years or longer should automatically be given elite member status


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2006)

heeholler said:


> Don't need an elite membership to have an animated avatar.



yes you do, you had that avatar before the restrictions were implemented, if you try and change it you will not be able to use an animated image.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 6, 2006)

Prince said:


> yes you do, you had that avatar before the restrictions were implemented, if you try and change it you will not be able to use an animated image.



Actually I did, and it still works. Has to do with file size and animation I believe.
Now where's my free Elite members upgrade


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm mailing payment for myself and Tesla tomorrow. if i had a "friend" that visits here occasionally n he wanted an elite membership n all the benefits too could i pay for him


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 4, 2007)

Two of my online ego's are elite members.  One of the others is a cheap prick.  I can't ever get him to pick up a check ... you know how them neocons are.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2007)

good to know


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2007)

payment mailed for myself and Tesla... snail mail  now to plot my avatar  how long's this usually take?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> payment mailed for myself and Tesla... snail mail  now to plot my avatar  how long's this usually take?


Congrats!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> payment mailed for myself and Tesla... snail mail  now to plot my avatar  how long's this usually take?



What are the rules on that ... we get more avatar priv's er something?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What are the rules on that ... we get more avatar priv's er something?


You can use a larger image and you can also use animated GIFs.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe an animated Cowher avatar ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> What are the rules on that ... we get more avatar priv's er something?



What you get by becoming an Elite Member: 

    You get a 15% discount on all of IronMagLabs products! 

    Access to download 26 Bodybuilding & Fitness ebooks - more info 

    Ability to have an Avatar of 150x150 pixels displayed in all of your posts. 

   May have animated Avatars. 

   May have images and additional lines in your signature. 

    Priority answers to your questions in our bodybuilding & fitness forums. 

    Can store up to 2,000 Private Messages. 

    Can post a personal picture in your profile up to 200x200 pixels. 

    Special 'status title' under your avatar that will be visible to all board members. 

    10 megs of space to upload your photos in our Member's Photo Gallery. 

    A sense of pride knowing that you're a FULL member at IronMagazine and you've helped to support the best board on the net. 

    Access to view "Who's Online" which displays exactly what thread others are reading on the board.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2007)

i laughed myself after for " how long's this usually take?"  i've been here going on 3 yrs n i'm just going elite now, hopefully it's usually faster. akk


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why isn't my animated gif, animating?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

how long does it take for mail to go from maine to colorado


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 9, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> how long does it take for mail to go from maine to colorado



Probably as long as it takes to get to Florida, 3-4 days.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> how long does it take for mail to go from maine to colorado



just got it today.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 8, 2007)

i would pay, BUT i dont have a credit card or paypal.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 8, 2007)

One of your parents does.  Or you can mail in a money order.  One stop shopping at the post office will get it done.  Prince will tell you where to mail the moolah too.  If you truly want to pay your way here danny you can.  It is the right thing to do


----------



## danny81 (Aug 9, 2007)

alright yah. i learned alot from this site and i want to give back. ill mail a money order.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 9, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright yah. i learned alot from this site and i want to give back. ill mail a money order.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 12, 2007)

I just tried to pay for my upgrade ( and E-books  ) using an Australian issued Visa, but it says "The credit card you entered cannot be used for this payment. Please enter a different credit card number. "   
I 'm not sure what's in there but does that mean I need to transfer more money into the account or is it something else???

thanks.

Blooming tianshi lotus


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I just tried to pay for my upgrade ( and E-books  ) using an Australian issued Visa, but it says "The credit card you entered cannot be used for this payment. Please enter a different credit card number. "
> I 'm not sure what's in there but does that mean I need to transfer more money into the account or is it something else???
> 
> thanks.
> ...



not sure, it goes through Paypal and you would have to ask them.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

I must be blind, but where can I find those E-books?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/elite-members-only/25540-26-ebooks-located-here.html


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

fine fine twisting my arm. as much as i talk on here i may as well pay to be here.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> alright yah. i learned alot from this site and i want to give back. ill mail a money order.


Liar.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> fine fine twisting my arm. as much as i talk on here i may as well pay to be here.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> alright yah. i learned alot from this site and i want to give back. ill mail a money order.



I am still waiting. 

*Mailing Address:*
IronMagazine
9249 S Broadway Blvd
Unit #200-175
Highlands Ranch, CO 80129


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

really give doms avatar the thumbs up. its his swingin boobs that keep me coming back


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 30, 2008)

It's worth it.  There is so much help and information on these boards that the elite membership fee is a pittance compared to what you get out of it.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2008)

He is probably just a spammer.  He won't be back nor contribute a thing.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 2, 2008)

I heard there was books, Im on the Elite boat too now.


----------



## NavyBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

Seems well worth it. There are some serious pricks on here that just like to criticize and insault instead of encourage and help thats the only disadvantage. I'll end up getting a membership shortly though.


----------



## tarnlike (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it's worth, but I'll think a little more


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2010)

*New ebooks have been added to the Elite Members Only forum, I cannot say in an open forum what they all are, but some very good ones, and I will be adding several more over the next week.*

*It's very easy to upgrade your account: lean more here!*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2010)

first it was 14.99 now its per year now...just like a gym?


----------



## twarrior (Mar 10, 2010)

LW83 said:


> I was long over due.  Thanks for the reminder.  I need a reminder to do my state taxes now



Do your taxes NOW!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2010)

The Situation said:


> first it was 14.99 now its per year now...just like a gym?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2010)

10 new ebooks (_and these are not internet freebies_) have been  added in the past week, and another 10 will be added over the next few  weeks!

*click  here* to upgrade your account.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2010)

I have added several more ebooks, unfortunately I cannot give details, but it's worth upgrading your account for!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow...awesome additions.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Wow...awesome additions.



thanks, I have more...


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2010)

The Elite member upgrade has been fixed, so if you were trying to upgrade an received a PayPal error it works now! 
*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/payments.php*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 19, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 21, 2010)

Does membership include express travel during the rapture?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> some one tell my why we should pay for the site when its free?  Not to sound like a total dick.... but if Robert can't make his money selling ad space and other sources,...well that's not our problem.
> 
> 
> what do we get extra for paying?



I became an elite member years ago. It's a worthwhile investment to keep one of the best goddamned boards active. Prince has been fortunate enough to have been blessed with GREAT mods who really sacrifice a lot of their time and really take the time out to help. 
I was banned on this board because I have a bit of an attitude problem-still do, but I'd rather help people now. Trust me, there's no comparison on how great the information is on here. Most boards cant compare.
Lastly, you'll pay for shit magazines, but wont pay for the quality of the information you get on here, you cheap fuck?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I became an elite member years ago. It's a worthwhile investment to keep one of the best goddamned boards active. Prince has been fortunate enough to have been blessed with GREAT mods who really sacrifice a lot of their time and really take the time out to help.
> I was banned on this board because I have a bit of an attitude problem-still do, but I'd rather help people now. Trust me, there's no comparison on how great the information is on here. Most boards cant compare.
> Lastly, you'll pay for shit magazines, but wont pay for the quality of the information you get on here, you cheap fuck?


 
You still have an attitude problem but  i still like you ..i'll save you a seat next to me and rob when the rapture comes
__


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 4, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Will an elite membership gain me access to LW's nudes?


 i hope so but i'm still waiting?
__


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 4, 2010)

just wanna say Join folks. if u gained one piece of information on the board isn't that worth the price and its so low after all u know if u tried to come up with the answer yourself it would have cost you more than membership . come on now . put the G dayum twinkie down and get off ur hoe hoes or quit jamming ding dongs down ur throat and pay for the membership .


PS..

thanks prince and i support this and if u ever need help let me know . also thanks all the gang who has helped me thus far. and also thanks GenXXL for being there and doublewide .


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2011)

FYI - we had some issues with the automated Elite member subscription thru PayPal, but it has been resolved. We changed our primary email in PayPal but did not change it on the forums, so it was not working for about 3 days.


----------



## ovr40 (May 27, 2011)

to tell you the truth i ponied up the cash instantly to ask some specific questions to people who had the answers cuz i'm too impatient to get 50 posts first, so it was worth it, but i ran into people like juggernaut,trapzilla,built,ihate,marie and the list goes on, my diet is from one ,my work out from another,you cant put a price on stuff like that and i've only been here a month or so!everyone should show support not just reap the benefits.ok i'm done


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Does membership include express travel during the rapture?


----------



## bdeljoose (Oct 27, 2011)

I tried to become an elite member. I have a paypal smart connect credit account. Payment is not an option for this. I was wondering why I can't pay with this. Only options where an echeck or credit card.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> I tried to become an elite member. *I have a paypal smart connect credit account. *Payment is not an option for this.* I was wondering why I can't pay with this.* Only options where an echeck or credit card.



I'll ask about this. Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> I tried to become an elite member. I have a paypal smart connect credit account. Payment is not an option for this. I was wondering why I can't pay with this. Only options where an echeck or credit card.



PayPal connect is just a funding source for your PayPal account, you can still upgrade to Elite going thru the PayPal system but you will want to use the login option on the PayPal payment page, and then use your payPal connect funds.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/bc/bc_mkt_faq-outside


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

For more on Elite memberships, click the black banner below!


----------



## CooperT (Dec 10, 2011)

todo list today , seems like a good invest


----------



## Curt James (Jan 7, 2012)

^^^^ Make it your New Year's resolution!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

PreMier said:


> I just look at it like an education.  What I've taken from IM has saved me hundreds in book costs, along with personal training costs.  So a small donation back to the site is a gesture of gratitude IMO



This!



Tough Old Man said:


> As soon as this site has a girly forum, I will sign up to be a elite member



Does *Female Talk* count?

And is Tough Old Man _still alive? _


----------



## BB's Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

Need another way to pay other then Pay Pal. Help


----------



## Curt James (Mar 10, 2012)

PreMier said:


> No shit.. *3k posts and you havent upgraded?  Dont be a cheap piece of shit man.*



lol

Was just looking through this thread again.

_That right there?_

That would make some mighty fine marketing. 

*3K POSTS AND YOU HAVEN'T 
UPGRADED?*
*DONT BE A CHEAP POS, MAN!* 
*BE ELITE!*​
...



But in all seriousness, remember it is free to be here but not free to run! 

*Click here* to learn more.

*Elite Member*


You get a 15% discount on all of IronMagLabs products!
Access to download over 30 Bodybuilding & Anabolic Steroid ebooks (a $1500 Value!).
Access to the Elite Anabolic Zone forum where you can obtain expert advice and info that is not available to regular members.
May send Private Messages & Emails to other members (regular members must have 50 posts first)
Ability to have an Avatar of 150x150 pixels (as well as animated).
May have banners, images, links and additional lines in your signature.
Priority answers to your questions in our bodybuilding & fitness forums.
Can store UNLIMITED Private Messages (regular members can only store 500 total).
A special status title under your avatar that will be visible to all board members.
Access to view "Who's Online" which displays exactly what others are doing on the board.
Ability to have your username changed once every 90 days.
A sense of pride being an Elite Member at IronMagazine.
*And many more perks!*


----------



## Curt James (Aug 30, 2012)

Please support this site and board, remember it is free to be here, but not free for *Prince *to run it! 

*Click here* to learn more.

*Elite Member*


You get a 15% discount on all of IronMagLabs products!
Access to download over 30 Bodybuilding & Anabolic Steroid ebooks (a $1500 Value!).
Access to the Elite Anabolic Zone forum where you can obtain expert advice and info that is not available to regular members.
May send Private Messages & Emails to other members (regular members must have 50 posts first)
Ability to have an Avatar of 150x150 pixels (as well as animated).
May have banners, images, links and additional lines in your signature.
Priority answers to your questions in our bodybuilding & fitness forums.
Can store UNLIMITED Private Messages (regular members can only store 500 total).
A special status title under your avatar that will be visible to all board members.
Access to view "Who's Online" which displays exactly what others are doing on the board.
Ability to have your username changed once every 90 days.
A sense of pride being an Elite Member at IronMagazine.
*And many more perks!*


----------



## sneedham (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, Prince
I think I am going to upgrade today. My question is do you work hard on this site and are you still involved in moderating and trying to continually upgrade this forum? If so I will def spend thecash to become an elite member. One more question, how many people have signed up as elite members this year (2013)? I am not trying to be a d!*&, I just want to know that you guys are going to be here for the long term...Again not trying to be defensive just would like to hear your feedback....Sincerely..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Ok, Prince
> I think I am going to upgrade today. My question is do you work hard on this site and are you still involved in moderating and trying to continually upgrade this forum? If so I will def spend thecash to become an elite member. One more question, how many people have signed up as elite members this year (2013)? I am not trying to be a d!*&, I just want to know that you guys are going to be here for the long term...Again not trying to be defensive just would like to hear your feedback....Sincerely..



yes, I have been working hard on this board since 2001!


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Prince said:


> yes, I have been working hard on this board since 2001!



....and he has perfect hair


----------



## sneedham (Feb 10, 2013)

ok....will become ELITE.....just give me a few mins and will sign up....By the way so far I am very pleased with this site and hope to contribute as much as I can....Thanks Prince.....


----------



## sneedham (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok...2 year menbership just purchased....Time to rock-n-roll.....sweeeeeetttt......


----------



## sneedham (Feb 10, 2013)

TY Prince......I like the points.....


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am Brazilian.
If I buy this, you have taught me step by step (doubts, and tricks) homebrew openly? no secrets?
thank you


----------



## bagram09 (Jun 1, 2013)

I upgraded my account today. Glad to support the site that has helped me so much. There are alot of guys on here that have helped me when i was a newb and didn't know jack about cycles or pinning or pct. If not for this site i might've been one of those idiots you hear about who bought some bunk that ended up killing himself or just took way too much and lost his balls. And the E-books are worth way more than the measely 19.99 for 6 months.


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 8, 2013)

will become an elite member very soon


----------



## AvA182 (May 15, 2014)

Will b soon bro =) thanks for everything


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2014)

I'll neg you both every day until you do!


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2014)

I learned how to auto fellate myself from all of the advices in the elite members section. I couldnt believe how easy it was!


----------



## kguinn40 (Sep 6, 2015)

Just upgraded mine today


----------



## charley (Sep 6, 2015)

.. i'm done with 'upgrading' to ELITE, it's all BS....     all that happens, is prince puts more money in his pockets while this site dies, it's a ghost site these days & the only time you'll hear from prince is when he wants you to buy his bunk goods'....


----------

